# Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy



## Hammersmith (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

The trailer's viewable on the Amazon.com homepage. It looks...interesting to say the least, and I will probably see it. But as for the Guildford-based Ford Prefect being American....not to mention the lack of Simon Jones as Arthur...I just don't know if it'll stand up to the BBC version.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

Nothing stands up to any BBC versions. lol

I cant wait to see it, I can tell you that!


----------



## Aranel (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

I tend to make myself unpopular whenever the subject of Hitchhikers comes up by insisting that everyone recognises the clear superiority of the radio series to the books or TV or any other media you care to mention.

Having said that I'm looking forward to the film and whilst it's going to be odd without Simon Jones as Arthur I think Martin Freeman isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Zale (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

I have the original radio scripts  They rule.

I will definitely be going to see the film, because poor Hitch-Hikers' is better than no Hitch-Hikers'.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

Since Amazon is no longer showing it, time for an update. Here is the new trailer. It's looking better and better!  

Is that Alan Rickman doing Marvin?

Edit: Took me about fifteen minutes for that link to work properly...stupid technology


----------



## Talierin (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

Yeah, that is Alan Rickman. He's a great choice, imo, got that Marvin voice down.

The guy playing Arthur is ok, but I wish he was a little more "british"...

Ford is ok too, he was in either Ocean's 12 or The Italian Job, he's rather funny.

I have no clue who is playing Zaphod, other than that he looks like a cross between Fabio and a WWF wrestler.


I'm excited though!


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

I'm looking forward to it. It won't be the same as the previous stuff, but I'll enjoy nonetheless. Douglas Adams actually had a major role in writing it, before he sadly passed away.

Its the guy that played Wild Bill in the Green Mile that's playing Zaphod.

All major trailers can be found on www.apple.com/trailers . I've just watched the two new ones, and would very much recommend this one - http://www.apple.com/trailers/touchstone/hitchhikersguidetothegalaxy/trailer_3/ . Its got Stephen Fry (the only choice for the book itself) explaining about movie trailers. Very funny


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh goodness I just saw it! Eeeeeeee! *runs around excitedly* Eeeeeeee!

Spankin' good! Abso-bally-lutely super-duper!


----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet but hopefully I will soon. I've read the books but I've forgotten the plot so I'll re-read them soon.


----------



## Raithnait (May 1, 2005)

I liked the movie! Enjoyed it immensely... especially the openning musical number!


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

I saw the thing. It wasn't too bad. The crazy dolphin song did stick with me for a while. Didn't expect it. Anyways, Yay Marvin! *runs away*


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 2, 2005)

Yay for Marvin indeed! Alan Rickman was a perfect choice..."I'd like you all to know that I'm feeling very depressed today"

And when he shoots the Vogons with the PoV gun---   Ahahahaha!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 2, 2005)

Hello YayGollum! Haven't bumped into you for ages. I haven't seen this film yet, but I am looking forward to it. Douglas Adams' increasingly misnamed but wonderful trilogy can now be given the treatment it deserves, thanks to CGI. I hope that is what has happened.


----------



## Kementari (May 2, 2005)

My sister came home from the theatre very upset and she claims that the movie deviated from the books alot (the plot is actually competley different). It seems like the movies were Americanized (or you could almost say globalized and mean the same thing), and alot of the Brittish/Monty Python kind of humour was taken out. She says that it is not worth me going to see it... im not sure though, Im still curious (the trailers look soo good)


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 2, 2005)

I'd be surprised if they deviated much...Adams wrote the script and executive produced it. The plot is a little different (I think so anyway, I haven't read them for a looooooong time) but not much and as for Americanized...I dunno. Whether it is or not, it's still hilarious!


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

Hm. It seemed to me to be that the main differences were add nore things and stopping the story a bit early. Yes, it might have been Americanized a little. *checks ancestry, then hides* It was still funny enough for me to show up and toss some recognition its way. It should not be missed by a fan, Kementari person. oh well. Greetings, Eledhwen person. Please excuse my absence. *tries to remember anything from any past encounters with anyone going by an Eledhwen handle, can't, and decides that the already given greeting is probably the best action to take*  Anyways, Ick. Nasssty computer magic! They probably used lots of it in this movie. Dang. And I still enjoyed it. oh well. Anyone notice the other Marvin robot?


----------



## Lindir (May 3, 2005)

Here in Sweden it won't start showing until July 27. That's a three month delay! I hate that.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 3, 2005)

Lindir said:


> Here in Sweden it won't start showing until July 27. That's a three month delay! I hate that.


And why make you wait? How difficult is it to ship a few reels of film up the Skagerrak? No excuse!

I never got into heated rows with you YG; but I did immensely enjoy the acerbic tones of your posts. You have the rare gift of being able to post a rant without giving offence (though often the recipient would help themselves to a plateful). Good to see you slinking back.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 5, 2005)

Trailer 

That trailer is stinkin' hilarious!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

Ha! Just watched that second trailer, Wolfshead! "...that sounds like a seven-foot-tall man who has been smoking cigarettes since childhood"

lol!  Even my dad loved it, and he normally has no patience for that sort of humor.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 6, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Trailer
> 
> That trailer is stinkin' hilarious!


Agreed! Clever too - using the HHGTTG's explanation of what a Movie Trailer is, as the basis for the trailer. I think I preferred Marvin's accent in the original version; the slightly South-east England twang of the new one doesn't sound nearly depressed enough (on the trailer at least!)

I hope no whales were hurt in the making of the film?


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 7, 2005)

Oh, when you actually see the film it is a great depressed voice, fear not.


----------



## Saucy (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

its suppose to be quite funny, i may see it this evening, my friend landon has been ranting at me to watch it, and i dont think i can take much more of it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy Film*

Eeeeeeee I just saw it for the 2nd time last night! (For my friend's birthday party). Lmao


----------



## Eledhwen (May 25, 2005)

Good! Marvin was one of Douglas Adams' masterpiece characters.


----------

